# Downspout drainage pipe



## deejclow (Aug 28, 2009)

One of the "fixes" I'm doing to get water away from the house is to put underground drains for my downspouts. I've dug the trenches and placed 4" corrugated pipe. I haven't filled in the trenches yet. because I was told by a friend that this type of pipe will readily clog up with debris and suggests I should use 4" smooth plastic pipe.
Am I OK with the corrugated pipe or should I replace with smooth?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Obviously, smooth pipe as less chance of clogging, but if you currently don't get a lot of leaves or sticks in your gutters, then you should be o.k. You could always put some type of gutter guards, or put strainers in your downspouts to keep debris out. 

if your gutters don't get clogged regularly, and you have a good bit of pitch in your underground pipe, you will probably be o.k. with the corrigated


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

hey deejclow, well you right to get the corrugated pipe, _but,_ did you also get perforated version of the black corrugated pipe? Most landscapers who work on underground drain solutions would tell you this is the best way to go because it allows water to gradually spread out as it makes it's way down and out to the area where you would like to "daylight" it, or rather have the drain end above ground. The last thing to keep in mind about these perforated corrugated pipes is you _must_ use a "sock" as well. This material is thin and flexible and either comes in a roll separate from your pipe, or you can get the pipe already covered by it, either way it works great for keeping sediment out of your pipe while allowing water to pass through. Hope this helps!


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Remember if you go with perforated pipe pipe it will carry less water and more importantly, it can also collect water from the surrounding soil, which further reduces the ability to remove the water. Water will enter or go either way. That is the reason to use non-perforated pipe if you want to carry the water away from the foundation to a lower area.

I have oversize downspouts and use solid to get about 20' away and 4 feet lower before switching to perforated to distribute the water.

Dick


----------



## bobssurfin (Aug 28, 2009)

I also used solid pipe with very good pitch to drywell. Works great so far.


----------



## deejclow (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks all. Advice appreciated


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> That is the reason to use non-perforated pipe if you want to carry the water away from the foundation to a lower area.


ABSOLUTELY!



> because I was told by a friend that this type of pipe will readily clog up with debris and suggests I should use 4" smooth plastic pipe.


What "debris" are they talking about? You will get a certain amount of silt in there, which is why the sock mentioned above is a very good idea. That stuff is way too cheap not to use compared to having to dig it back up a couple of years later. Or are they talking about leaves, etc from the gutters? 

I would go with the smooth pipe just in case.


----------

